# help!!!!!!! Photoshop elements anyone help!



## kearypik (Mar 12, 2012)

I am getting a new computer and am using Photoshop elements 9 as my photo program. I have to reinstall it on my new computer. Will I loose all my albums in the organizer?


----------



## KmH (Mar 12, 2012)

I can't answer your question, but you might check at www.elementsvillage.com

or here - Adobe Forums: Moving to a new computer

Adobe Forums: Forum: Photoshop Elements


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 12, 2012)

This might help:
Move catalog to another computer | Use Backup and Restore | Elements Organizer


----------

